# Kohler thermostatic mixing valve problem



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

Need help guys I have a kohler thermostatic mixing valve(k669)When I turn the source valves on its on.Temp will adjust but I cant shut it off.No click in the middle as install specs suggest.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Most thermostatic mixing valves do not shut off, they are for mixing only.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

KTS is correct!! You are gonna have a hard time turning off the water! You need volume controls for each outlet


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

See boldfaced lines below from
http://www.efaucets.com/f/kohler-k-669-ks-na.shtml

In-Wall Thermostatic Mixing Valve with Integral Stops

Kohler MasterShower XVII 3/4" In-Wall Thermostatic Mixing Valve with Integral Stops
*Less Volume Control*
17.2 gpm (65.1 L/min) @ 45 psi
*Requires Thermostatic Valve Trim and K-671-K Valve with Volume Control
Thermostatic Valve Trim and K-671-K Valve with Volume Control Must be Added to Complete Thermostatic Mixing Valve*


----------

